# Closed ended pens



## ldimick (Nov 8, 2005)

Do the majority of your customers prefer the flaired ends or the tapered ends?

If neither, please comment and explain what they prefer.


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, I haven't turned a closed end yet but I prefer the tapered look, it's more artistic.


----------



## vick (Feb 22, 2006)

I have never sold one I like the tapered so that is how I make them.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 22, 2006)

I favor the tapered ends.

jim


----------



## gerryr (Feb 23, 2006)

I've only sold one so far and it had a flaired end.  But I have made both.


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 23, 2006)

I haven't successfully made one yet but I've seen some that have a slight hour glass shape that look nice.


----------

